
Amazon's Futuristic Delivery Method? Prime Air, Delivery by Drone - ossamaben
http://www.followletter.com/o/5251/http://allthingsd.com/20131201/amazons-futuristic-delivery-method-prime-air-kindles-delivered-by-drone-video/?mod=atd_daily_email_list#.UpycMI74L0o.hackernews
======
ColinWright
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6833223](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6833223)

    
    
        Amazon to deliver by drone? Don't believe the hype (theguardian.com)
        97 points by bloat 2 hours ago | flag | 79 comments
    

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6830566](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6830566)

    
    
        Amazon Prime Air (amazon.com)
        1080 points by wyclif 13 hours ago | flag | 507 comments

